# Mocha & Spice's Picture Paradise



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Toni (Mar 17, 2005)

the pics of his prints are sooo cute ...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww really cute pictures! What kind of rabbit is he?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

Great Pictures MyBunnyBoys,

You got that much snow? We got some but not as much as you. Were these picture taken after Spice wasbuilding his nest?

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww How cute. I like his markings. Very Cool.

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 17, 2005)

SPICE!!! I Want MOCHA TOO!!! Give us some MOCHA PICTURES PLEASE!!

Now that that is out of my system, look at Spicer! What a babe, I have missed seeing him and Mocha so much, and hearing all their bunny tales!The pictures of Spice turned out great! See you still have considerable snow on the ground up their, same here it is such a bummer

Fergi's mom


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh they are so beautiful! I just wish I could grab them and hug them and kiss their noses! 

I love every photo you have put up here of them! and the prints LOL! too cute


----------



## bunny_lover (Mar 17, 2005)

Awesome pics! Wow, you didn't get much snow this winter. We still got snow here over my shoulders..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## bunny_lover (Mar 17, 2005)

lol. Yes, that has happened here too. Soooo many snow days  It will warm up, and melt a little, then it's snow again. Then, it will rain and melt a little...and we go back to snowing again.-_-


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

It was spring a few days ago.......now we're back to winter.....I think we skipped summer. lol

Mocha looks so natural out there, and seems so happy. How long do you leave them out thereon their run?

Rainbows!


----------



## Lassie (Mar 17, 2005)

How come u still have snow there? Delia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh God, Laura! :dude:

Dere's Da Booooyyyyzz!! 

Bless your heart for taking a picture of Spicer's tracks. I love to see bunny tracks in the snow. Spice has Much Bigger tracks than the wild rabbits I feed. They're more like Tucker's size. 

They both look so strong, happy, healthy, and Proud. They certainly know they are loved and 'put on the dog' for the camera. 
You, like Raspberry, have a gift. The two of you have an extremely keen eye and can catch the moment on film so that we feel like we're right there. Don't stop taking pictures.

...And don't forget to put their baby pictures in here.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

Very Very Awesome. The boys look so good.I love the picture of Spice's footprints in the snow. There's something about that that's very touching.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh Laura,

I've never seen half of these pictures! I didn't realize you had so many great shots of the boys together. They're gorgeous. Thank you so much! I absolutely love them.





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)

You can tell how well bonded they _were_.They were inseparable for so many months! It used to be so hard to get pictures of them alone because the other was always right there.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2005)

It's great to see pictures of the boys together.What a shame they can't get along now. Lovely pictures! - Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

I love all the pictures. The boys are just so handsome. I would have to say this is my favorite of Mocha







Way too cute. I love this one of Spice






So sweet looking. 

Tina


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 19, 2005)

Thosepictures were great! I love Mocha's furry tummy


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 19, 2005)

Ohhhh, look at the baby pictures! How adorable!!! 

I swear, someday I will come to Alberta and steal them from you 

I love my lil mocha and spicers!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 22, 2005)

You are soo lucky to get so much snow, i would like to see what my bunnies to in the snow but we haven't had ANY here for 5 and a half years so its unlikely! 

The bunnies on here are so gorgeous too!

Leanne


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

I think you're forgetting the pig picture of Mocha, Laura!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 22, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


>




This is definitely my favorite picture! Not even on this thread, just EVER! Your boys have really touched me! I adore Spice's stripes of color!Congratulations on having the best looking buns in Alberta,Canada!!



-Vanessa


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 22, 2005)

You boys are so handsome. Love all the pictures of them in the snow. They seem so happy and carefree.


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 22, 2005)

Spice reminds me of Nepo! Is Mocha going through a molt in these pictures, or does he naturally have brown and tan fur?? He looks awesome!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## mambo101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Your buns look like they are just having a great time all the time!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 23, 2005)

As always I just love the photos of the boys! Their personality always shines through in all ofyour pictures!

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

There's the boys. They look adorable as usual. I love the way their personalities jump out of each picture. I can honestly say I can pick a favorite because I love them all. Awesome pictures.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

_LOVE_ these pictures of Spicers!



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I think you're forgetting the pig picture of Mocha, Laura!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

No problem, Friend!





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 23, 2005)

Uh oh....here we go again with the pig picture!!!



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, how I love my Moch and Spicers!!!...

...I can never get enough of seeing pictures of them!

They're true COVER BUNNIES, I tell you!!!!! True COVER BUNNIES!!!!

P.S. Laura,no wonder people are always stealing their pictures! LOL!


----------

